# HD DVRs, Receivers and R22: 0x059C/0x059D/0x059E Issues/Discussion



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Receivers included in this release:
*HR20-700 • HR20-100 
HR21-100 • HR21-200 • HR21-700 • HR21Pro
HR22-100 • HR23-700
HR24-100 • HR24-200 • HR24-500
R22-200 • R22-100
H21-100 • H21-200 • H23-600
H24-100 • H24-200 • H24-700 
H25-100 • H25-500 • H25-700*

Release notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=204388

_We ask that you keep polite and focused within this thread, and post as much detail as possible. If your receiver is set up for network issue reporting, please post the key generated by the receiver.

Being part of the DBSTalk community means working together to help each other document issues and come up with solutions. While everyone gets upset from time to time, this is not the appropriate place for vents or rants. All off-topic posts and discussion will be deleted.

Thanks!_


----------



## skyboysea (Nov 1, 2002)

Receiver HR20-700

Got the new FW last night. 

Receiver lost the video resolution settings and the output was 480p. Enabling 1080i and 1080p was a pain because the receiver was very slow responding to the remote or was missing the keys completely.

Receiver lost TV aspect ratio; was 16:9 before update, 4:3 after.

Bringing up the list, I was informed that WH was authorized (no, it is not) and ask to assign a name to the receiver.

Not a good start for a new release.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

I received it night before last on my HR24-500 - Not sure on speed yet because the restart nomrally speeds it up for a few days. I have noticed a sudden surge in audio trouble. Video seems normal but the audio just drops out for 2 or 3 seconds or so.

I'll check my other receivers to see how they are doing.


----------



## skyboysea (Nov 1, 2002)

Found another bug on the HR20-700

With native off and only 1080i/p selected, 
1) tune to a 720p channel 
2) turn receiver and tv off
3) turn receiver on
4) turn tv on
the receiver output is 720p instead of 1080i and the image is compressed in a 4:3 AR.

Everything woks as expected if the tv is turned on first. Unfortunately, the Directv remote turns the receiver on first.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

What's new with the channel banner?


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Also, after update my HR24 couldn't see my HR20, but my HR20 could see my HR24. A reset and running network setup again on the HR24 fixed the problem.


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Also, after update my HR24 couldn't see my HR20, but my HR20 could see my HR24. A reset and running network setup again on the HR24 fixed the problem.


I had a similar problem. My HR 20-100 got the update and I know the HR23-200 did not (last update in Feb) and the HR23 could not see what was recorded on the HR20. I had to reboot both of them to get to see the playlist on both.

Then my wife informs me this morning that the H24-100 in the bedroom can't see the recordings on the HR20. I don't know if the H24 got an update, was walking out the door for work.

So something with the update seems to disconnect the Whole Home connection. So I have to go around and play the reboot machine game. Which is quite annoying because it takes around 10 minutes for the receiver to be back up and running. Wife always says "Comcast doesn't take this long"


----------



## jes (Apr 21, 2007)

*HR20-100* 3 downloaded.
*Firmware:* NR 0x5c8
*Report #* 20120426-113E (#1), report option gone!? (#2), 20120426-14F1 (#3)
*Issues:* 
 Search hangs DVR.
Search hangs with template of screen, no data. See image. PIP/PIG plays w/audio. My capture was on SonicTap, so PIP/PIG is black, but program selection is irrelevant... 
Can hang for ~3 minutes before listing program match or hangs for 5 minutes and then just drops back out to currently viewed program.
 Chan 1000 & VOD channels, no response for 1-2 mins, with only DirecTV logo screen and PIG showing current program.
 Can't see any HR20 playlists in D* iPad app Playlist.
HR20s show in iPad App receiver list.
 Pressing [Enter] while watching a program brings up the mini-guide. Pressing [Enter] additional times will not remove the mini-guide, just "bonks"... If this is supposed to be a redundant Blue button, it's broken...
 Playlist
 Playlist looses pointer and sort order.
When watching a recorded program, press stop. DVR returns to Playlist with Please wait... message up. List is resorting to saved setting and jumps to top of the list instead of the show just played.
 When changing the playlist sort order, the cursor jumps to the top of the list when done. `

 Guide info incomplete
14 day guide info incomplete. Varies by channel, >=12 hours missing.
 Misc. Options menu instructions state the system default Playlist option as "Date (Newest First)". The drop down menu shows Keep Last Sort - Default. My settings were again changed to Keep Last Sort - Default. Instructions and drop down should match... See image.
 Playlist Sort Default setting not saved.
Every time the HR20 reboots, the setting changes to Keep Last Sort - Default, which is not even the setting default per above.
 see through "cracks" in HD info banner
 (#2) no SonicTap audio when in VOD.
 (#2) Parental controls non-functional on VOD channels.
VOD channels should behave the same as the Guide. It simply blocks the channel completely.
 (#2) SonicTap Info screen takes focus from Unlock Now. This was fixed some time ago, but is now back.
Info banner blocks access to UNLOCK for parental control. You must exit first, sometimes more than once.
 (#2) Parental control looses Unlock when returning from watching a program in the playlist.
 (#2) When changing channels inside VOD, Green button broken
observed following:
tune to VOD channel, pops Unlock Now box
 entered Unlock code, VOD channel displays
 press Green or Red, Drops out to blue screen w/D* logo, then Unlock Now box pops, entered Unlock code.
 VOD channel displays w/o Green icon and just bonks when you press Green.


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

Only five people have the new NR three days after the roll-out started and four of those five report problems?

Has the roll-out been stopped?


----------



## dvdmth (Jul 24, 2008)

Barry in Conyers said:


> Only five people have the new NR three days after the roll-out started and four of those five report problems?
> 
> Has the roll-out been stopped?


No it hasn't. Version 0x5C8 was in the stream early this morning, according to the formware monitor.

http://www.redh.com/dtv/index.php?r=HR


----------



## Jon (Nov 3, 2007)

Barry in Conyers said:


> Only five people have the new NR three days after the roll-out started and four of those five report problems?
> 
> Has the roll-out been stopped?


Can only pray they stopped it.................:nono:


----------



## jes (Apr 21, 2007)

dvdmth said:


> No it hasn't. Version 0x5C8 was in the stream early this morning, according to the formware monitor.
> 
> http://www.redh.com/dtv/index.php?r=HR





Jon said:


> Can only pray they stopped it.................:nono:


I also noticed that 0x059E was listed today during the day... I'm going to see if I can catch it to roll back, although I'm guessing it might just update to 0x5C8 again. :nono2: ... I got nothing to loose at this point.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

jes said:


> I also noticed that 0x059E was listed today during the day... I'm going to see if I can catch it to roll back, although I'm guessing it might just update to 0x5C8 again. :nono2: ... I got nothing to loose at this point.


This is how rollouts work guys. The new version is only in the stream late at night and only sent to a small amount of units. Then during the day the last release is in the stream for installers, etc. If you download during the day to go back to 0x059E you will eventually, if not that night, get 0x05C8 again.


----------



## jes (Apr 21, 2007)

*HR20-100
Report:* 20120426-11A7
*Issue:* Sound distorted. Lost Dolby surround on all channels. Soft reboot did not fix. Checked settings after reboot and found Dolby Digital turned off! Turned it back on, seems to be OK for now. Added report # after I finished watching some TV...


----------



## jahgreen (Dec 15, 2006)

I noticed last night that the software had been updated on my HR20-700. Video resolution selections messed up. Internet disconnected. I'll probably discovery more.

The cryptic release notes aren't helpful at all. What was this release supposed to fix?


----------



## jes (Apr 21, 2007)

*H23* 
*Firmware:* NR 0x45c8
*Reports:* 20120427-22C2
*Issues:*
During boot, in SD only, I have to change to SD display. During boot process, display changes to HD, so SD output gets the Big Ugly Warning box so you can't see what's happening... 
Screen resolution wrong on boot...
When monitor is on HD, if tuned to SonicTap channels, the screen resolution appears to be 720p, even though the front panel indicates 1080i and the receiver is locked at 1080i. Changing to other SonicTap channels changes front panel indicator to 720p. My monitor only works at 1080i, so this generates a scrambled screen that flashes on a regular cycle. Does not lock until you change to a non SonicTap channel. 
Pressing [Enter] while watching a program brings up the mini-guide. Pressing [Enter] once more will not remove the mini-guide... Pressing [Enter] again, toggles Autotune, once more enters Autotune dialog before exiting. If this is supposed to be a redundant Blue button, it's broken...
HDGUI: Music channel, blank screen on SD out. 
Pre HDGUI, when changing from an HD channel to a music channel, the music channel would stay HD and SD out would show the same as HD. Now the SD out shows a blank screen...
When changing the playlist sort order, the cursor jumps to the top of the list when done.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"nickff" said:


> I am looking forward to your absolutely perfect DVR and software! Let me know when you release it!


In the words of Phil Keoghan, "The world is waiting".


----------



## skyboysea (Nov 1, 2002)

nickff said:


> I am looking forward to your absolutely perfect DVR and software! Let me know when you release it!


We are not talking of perfection here. We are talking of basic functionality that don't get tested. This is the second NR that has major problems and the correction to the problem are nowhere in sight. This speak of lack of competence and quality control on Directv side.


----------



## garydhunter (Aug 24, 2007)

The message that goes out over the analog video is really anoying!. Yes it is nice to know this one or two times but I run the output to my house system as an additional channel and if I try to change channels via my rf remote or do a list etc it won't work till I change resolution. My other receiver has a sling box on it and same thing, when I remote into it I can't do anything till I have someone at the house hold down the exit button. There needs to be a setting for this so we can turn off this anoying message.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

What's even worse, if you hold down the button it doesn't just go to an SD resolution, *IT UNCHECKS ALL HD RESOLUTIONS invisibly in the background* so that when you want to go back, you can't, at least not without jumping through a lot of hoops.

The problem with idiot-proofing and dumbing down of UIs is that it makes it harder for those who are not idiots to use it.

Instead of the current nag screen, which says "_(I'm so smart that I know that...)_ your cables are not HD!", how about one that says "This receiver is currently unable to display the HD On-Screen Guide and User Interface because the display/cabling does not support an HD resolution. Would you like to change the resolution to SD for right now?".

And then put two large buttons: "Yes, change to an SD resolution and allow display of the User Interface" and a "No, do not change to an SD resolution" on the screen and let us choose. Then don't display this again during attempts to FFW/RWD/SKIP, etc., and only display it again during the next two hours for attempts to access the guide or playlist. Oh, and after two hours, default the DVR back to the original resolution automatically, ferchrissakes.

How difficult was that?

Instead, DTV assumes we are all chimps and can't deal with the issue in any other way than to hold down a button.

Something along these lines would at least keep the aggravation and concurrent whining down to a dull roar.


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

TomCat said:


> Instead of the current nag screen, which says "_(I'm so smart that I know that...)_ your cables are not HD!", how about one that says "This receiver is currently unable to display the HD On-Screen Guide and User Interface because the display/cabling does not support an HD resolution. Would you like to change the resolution to SD for right now?".......
> .


I am a little confused by your comment. I have an HR24-100 which connects to an RF-modulator via composite video and stereo audio. The coax connected SD TV displays the On-Screen Guide and all other functions at 480p. Yes, all resolutions are unchecked except 480p, but the second press of "Exit" returns all resolution previously checked.

I would like D* to remove the message if you have 480p as one of the selected Display Resolutions, and keep both HDMI, and composite video active all the time. My guess is composite video will be removed in the future.

Best wishes!


----------



## T-Mac (Feb 16, 2012)

My H25 still has not received the latest update. Is it common for it to take this long to fully deploy the software?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

T-Mac said:


> My H25 still has not received the latest update. Is it common for it to take this long to fully deploy the software?


Yes


----------



## jahgreen (Dec 15, 2006)

skyboysea said:


> Receiver HR20-700
> 
> Got the new FW last night.
> 
> ...


I experienced each of these symptoms on our HR20-700.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

T-Mac said:


> My H25 still has not received the latest update. Is it common for it to take this long to fully deploy the software?


The last National Firmware update rollout took several weeks to fully deploy nationwide.


----------



## bman3333 (Jun 9, 2010)

Can someone help me make sense of the dtv software update file naming conventions? Talk about confusing - How can anyone tell what version currently in the stream is "newer" by the name of the file? I have an H25-500 and according to dtv firmware watcher, they are currently pushing a file named "0x8502". What version is that?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Keep in mind, that site doesn't only show National Releases. It also shows test versions. For the normal versions, the version number is in hex, so the "numbers" go from 0-D. A is higher than 9. So 5C8 is higher than 59D. If the version is way out in left field, like 8000 when current versions are 059, it's a version not meant for us.


----------



## bman3333 (Jun 9, 2010)

Ahhh, hexadecimal. That makes more sense now. Thanks for explaining!


----------



## bakers12 (May 29, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> the version number is in hex, so the "numbers" go from 0-*F*.


Fixed your error.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

T-Mac said:


> My H25 still has not received the latest update. Is it common for it to take this long to fully deploy the software?


Our H21-200 (receiver, not DVR) got the update this a.m. (2:00), while the HR20-700, HR21-100, and HR20-100 (all DVRs) did not. This is not unusual for their typical roll-out of an NR.

Unfortunately, the box that least needed a speed (read as reduced sluggishness) improvement, was the one getting the update, so I can't say a thing about the efficacy of the update.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"bakers12" said:


> Fixed your error.


How the heck did I do that....I know it's base 16. Guess I says all the Ds on the page and just put that.


----------



## jes (Apr 21, 2007)

*HR20-100* 
*Firmware:* NR 0x5c8
*Report #* 20120501-2D8C
*Issues:* 
 Whole-Home sees itself.
This HR20's network name is: BLACK BOX. I added an eSATA drive and initialized it under 0x5c8. Whole-Home status shows itself. Also the Playlist shows 2 entries per local programs, one local and one tagged [BLACK BOX].
 HD content protection blocks picture.
On channel 200, component (480i signal) & composite picture is blocked and message box complains about the HDMI cable. HDMI cable is connected but not active. I shouldn't have to disconnect a cable when a device is off/inactive... :nono:


----------



## THX (Aug 5, 2004)

Wow, this release is a trainwreck of epic proportions!

I select List and all I get is a black screen with none of my listings showing. No matter how long I wait it just sits there and eventually times-out.

What's the fix for this glitch?

Seriously what is happening to Directv as a company? Have they really become this bad? They used to be the sh*t...


----------



## swyman18 (Jan 12, 2009)

Looking forward to this release. Awesome.


----------



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

This guy is not going to tolerate audio drop outs again, and folks with this release they are back. Be it live tv or recorded. If this roll out continues I am done with Directv. This issue is the worst of the worst and I had thought long gone. Price and quality of service is the issue at hand in all of this. How in gods green earth did this become a national release I will never know. Thank you all.

My prior post has been deleted and for those who are allowed to bully others please do not bully me. Just let me be. I love Directv and everything about it, I live for it and breathe for it just like you. 

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## fornold (Sep 4, 2006)

I received the update on one of my 4 HR's. That HR can see the playlists for the other 3. But the other 3 can not see the playlist for the one that was updated.

The odd exception is when that HR is recording a program it will show up on the other 3 HR's.

I tried restarting everything and redid the network setup no joy. The whole home is setup to share.

The one that received the update is a HR20-100, the others are 2 HR21's and one HR22.

Any suggestions?


----------



## John Strk (Oct 16, 2009)

My HR20-100 received the firmware update yesterday and is so far working much better. No more waiting several seconds to open List or delete recordings. 

However when I first checked List, I was surprised to see a message about the receiver now being authorized for Whole Home even though it's not. Everything else seems to be fine for now.


----------



## Janice805 (Nov 27, 2005)

Audio dropouts all over the place. Direct TV ... please fix this ASAP !!!! Cannot continue like this much longer.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Janice805 said:


> Audio dropouts all over the place. Direct TV ... please fix this ASAP !!!! Cannot continue like this much longer.


That's something I haven't seen reported much with this release at all.

Perhaps you should provide your specific equipment that has that issue, including the HD DVR model, audio connection type (HDMI or other), and HDTV model. That might help the trouble-shooting process somehow.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

I got it yesterday. How did I find out? First time I went to the Guide, it had me setup Whole Home. Then when I went back to the settings, it said I was not authorized (which is correct). So why did it have me go through the setup process in the first place? Doesn't give me much confidence in this release.


----------



## Janice805 (Nov 27, 2005)

I've read others who said they also are experiencing audio dropouts, so I don't think it's just me, but in any event, I may have overstated in my 1-liner because I'm frustrated. The dropouts are periodic, but enough to be VERY annoying. I was watching a movie yesterday, and my soaps, and news and would experience the dropouts, like say, 4-6 times during programming.

I have numerous receivers but have not checked the others yet, only my main receiver and TV.

The setup I was referring to is my Panasonic Plasma TCP54G20, HR24-500, HDMI connection through my Onkyo system. Although if I skip the sound system and go direct, via HDMI, to my TV = same problem.

Like I said, I haven't checked my other receivers and TV's. I will try to do that sometime today.


----------



## jes (Apr 21, 2007)

Janice805 said:


> I've read others who said they also are experiencing audio dropouts, so I don't think it's just me, but in any event, I may have overstated in my 1-liner because I'm frustrated. The dropouts are periodic, but enough to be VERY annoying. I was watching a movie yesterday, and my soaps, and news and would experience the dropouts, like say, 4-6 times during programming.
> 
> I have numerous receivers but have not checked the others yet, only my main receiver and TV.
> 
> ...


Your common link is HDMI. I'd guess if you use analog audio the dropouts will go away, but so will surround sound. :nono: IMHO it's not your equipment...


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Though the AV equipment can make it worse. To me an audio dropout is annoying, but not as much as a dropout with two clicks.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Janice805 said:


> I've read others who said they also are experiencing audio dropouts, so I don't think it's just me, but in any event, I may have overstated in my 1-liner because I'm frustrated. The dropouts are periodic, but enough to be VERY annoying. I was watching a movie yesterday, and my soaps, and news and would experience the dropouts, like say, 4-6 times during programming.
> 
> I have numerous receivers but have not checked the others yet, only my main receiver and TV.
> 
> ...


If you replay the dropout portion is it still there?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> Though the AV equipment can make it worse...


The type of AV receiver affects how it's noticed, too. Onkyo take time to "resync," however, Yamaha seems very quick.


----------



## lyradd (Mar 20, 2006)

Got the update yesterday on one DVR (HR24-500) and so far no problems. It appears as though Smart Search has been fixed. I am getting a lot more search results than I was two days ago.:hurah:


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

ATARI said:


> I got it yesterday. How did I find out? First time I went to the Guide, it had me setup Whole Home. Then when I went back to the settings, it said I was not authorized (which is correct). So why did it have me go through the setup process in the first place? Doesn't give me much confidence in this release.


Went through the SAME thing on both my HR20-100's - except I canceled out of the WHD setup process. Since I do NOT have it anyway, (& since it's probably NOT actually authorized) glad I didn't waste (more) time on this POS DVR.

It does seem a (very) little faster, but since I've already decided to dump D* after this TV season is over with, I really don't care at this point - too little too late...


----------



## Janice805 (Nov 27, 2005)

sigma1914 said:


> If you replay the dropout portion is it still there?


I believe so. But I record my important stuff on two different receivers, and sometimes, on two different channels. (e.g. Program X records on one HDDVR from the East Coast Feed of ABC, and the other one from the West Coast Feed.)

When I was getting those audio dropouts, I terminated the programming that was recorded on my HR24-500 and viewed the same show that was recorded on a different receiver - same problem, same place.

I'll have to do more research as time permits. But, very annoying.


----------



## EverSharp (May 2, 2012)

I received the software update ox5c9 on my HR21 last night and now my TV is only receiving a 720p signal, even though the 1080i light on the HR21 is on.

Also, the 1080p option in the settings menu no longer can be activated. Anyone else having the same problem?


----------



## Rtm (Oct 18, 2011)

Just checked and I got 0x45c8 yesterday 2:38a on a H21 200

No wonder this morning trying to watch from an HR24 don't know if it has updated the audio just constantly skipped the whole time and the video was freezing. Seems to have stopped now this was watching on the 21 through deca

Then Internet and MRV quit on another H21 200 I'm assuming also got the update it's on DECA and shows red on the IPad app. Didn't even try to reset or anything.

Hopefully it resolves the loud fan on the HR24 100


----------



## Rtm (Oct 18, 2011)

skyboysea said:


> We are not talking of perfection here. We are talking of basic functionality that don't get tested. This is the second NR that has major problems and the correction to the problem are nowhere in sight. This speak of lack of competence and quality control on Directv side.


In regards to your opposition. I believe you pay DirecTv a substantial amount of money for their crap to work properly.


----------



## Podkayne (Nov 1, 2007)

0x5c9 landed on HR 20 / 100 last night and it has restored my beloved DVR to its former self! 

The only oddity was the need to cold boot the unit because we found it unresponsive to both remote and button pushes when we got home the evening after the download. (even though it had recorded a new show that afternoon !?)

Upon resurrection, the DVR promptly informed me that whole home had been activated. I checked all my other settings, resolutions, audio, etc. and all was retained.

The speed has returned! Less than 2 seconds to the list, deletes from list much quicker, haven't check search yet, but for the most part the wait has been worth it.

Thanks to DirecTV, and to all on the forum who have put up with my kvetching for darn near three months -- the opportunity to vent and also to know that others were having the same issues was very helpful.


----------



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

So as of today the rollout continues folks, not yet here in Florida though. For me the issue is going to be audio drop outs once again. Some of you have reported this also. Do everything possible be it e-mail or calling the empire to voice your unpleasant experience. 

Sadly I have read a tester of firmware had issues with the new release and his opinion to not go with it fell on deaf ears. So it continues...This time I am not going to put up with firmware destroying my tv viewing. Audio drop outs for me as I said are the worst issue I ever had, it was fixed, and now there back...great job all.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

upmichigan said:


> So as of today the rollout continues folks, not yet here in Florida though. For me the issue is going to be audio drop outs once again. Some of you have reported this also. Do everything possible be it e-mail or calling the empire to voice your unpleasant experience.
> 
> Sadly I have read a tester of firmware had issues with the new release and his opinion to not go with it fell on deaf ears. So it continues...This time I am not going to put up with firmware destroying my tv viewing. Audio drop outs for me as I said are the worst issue I ever had, it was fixed, and now there back...great job all.


Just as a quick reference point....audio dropouts are pretty rare these days...and can occur because of a number of reasons.

1) There are reports of some users doing something as simple as checking their audio or HDMI cables and finding out they were loose. Addressing that eliminated their problem.

2) Don't assume it's the receiver or DVR - check out other components as well. Some A/V receivers and/or HDTVs simply don't support audio well through a digital signal. These same symptoms are sometimes experienced with Blu Ray players and other devices connected to the same units. Depending on the audio signal drivers used, compatibility can be a problem.

3) Try another audio connection...optical for example. I have 2 of the exact same HR24 HD DVRs with the exact same firmware which requires an optical connection to one A/V receiver while HDMI works perfectly with the other one - it has to do with how the A/V unit handles digital processing. Blu Ray players show the identical results.

4) Audio dropouts can also happen from the source...it an audio dropout shows up on a DVR recording, for example, it could also be due to the source (station) broadcast itself.

Narrowing the source of audio issues to just one place might also limit finding the solution.


----------



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

There are no issues with my equipment for one. Secondly I tried the new release for a few days, audio drop outs started to occur even on previously watched programming. Yesterday I rolled my HR24's back watched a few previously watched programs where this occured and no audio issues. In this new release this happens also in live programming, 2 to 3 times an hour abouts. 

Im using coax optical to my receiver, the other two tv's are strictly hdmi and using no audio system. One of them also audio drop outs with new release and the other is little watched.


----------



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

One more thing. I realize those with older receivers have speed issues that need to be corrected. I have read that there is a positive to the new release. From what I see though is two different versions of firmware for the older receivers vs the HR24's. The focus on the audio drop outs need to be discussed and what receivers are having the issue. So on that note if you have this issue please post what HR you have.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

upmichigan said:


> Im using *coax optical *to my receiver, the other two tv's are strictly hdmi and using no audio system. One of them also audio drop outs with new release and the other is little watched.


Coax and optical are two distinct different audio cabling methods...assuming you have optical.


upmichigan said:


> One more thing. I realize those with older receivers have speed issues that need to be corrected. I have read that there is a positive to the new release. From what I see though is two different versions of firmware for the older receivers vs the HR24's. *The focus on the audio drop outs need to be discussed and what receivers are having the issue. So on that note if you have this issue please post what HR you have*.


Excellent recommendation.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Just as a quick reference point....audio dropouts are pretty rare these days...and can occur because of a number of reasons.
> 
> 1) There are reports of some users doing something as simple as checking their audio or HDMI cables and finding out they were loose. Addressing that eliminated their problem.
> 
> ...


I too now have the audio drops. I had to turn off Dolby Digital to avoid them.

Fact is that either DirecTV ignores the CE program or they knew there were audio problems with this release weeks ago and decided to send it out anyway. The other issues reported weeks ago are now with the masses. Thank you very much DirecTV.

This isn't really the thread to talk about the ineffective CE program so I won't!

If you now have audio problems let me be first to say that the fix is coming soon! It's almost like an involuntary reflex to say that...

In all seriousness I'm sure DirecTV will fix the audio problems along with the other problems the CE testers reported with this release. It's just a question of when. Could be a month, could be three could be next year. I guess until then we can turn on CC so we don't miss anything during the audio drops.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Mike Greer said:


> I too now have the audio drops. I had to turn off Dolby Digital to avoid them.


Sorry Mike...

But I have Dolby turned "on" at all 3 current locations...including one directly from an H25 to a Vizio HDTV via HDMI - and 2 HR24's with A/V receivers (Onkyo/Sony) - 1 with HMDI connections directly and the 2nd with a parallel optical cable...and we simply don't get any such audio dropouts, nor have we ever in the past year. Those tie into the needs of what the A/V receivers can support for audio input, not the HR24 output.

So there is likely more involved than simply the updated NR alone.


----------



## maxlemke (May 3, 2012)

I read all posts on this thread hoping to see one describing the problem I am having. My video is scrambled. On some channels the video is compressed into narrow diagonal lines and on others I see small images all the same roaming around the screen. I was not able to see if I received the new software. DirecTv confirmed I had on a call. 

My wife was first to turn on the TV after the software install and see saw messages about Whole Home to which we do not subscribed. 

I guess my choices are 1 accept a "new" refurbished DVR and loose all recording and schedule of recordings or 2 change service to Comcast and loose all recording and schedule of recordings and get faster internet speed and save money.

My equipment is
HR21-700 using external Hitachi drive via eSATA port
Devon receiver


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Sorry Mike...
> 
> But I have Dolby turned "on" at all 3 current locations...including one directly from an H25 to a Vizio HDTV via HDMI - and 2 HR24's with A/V receivers (Onkyo/Sony) - 1 with HMDI connections directly and the 2nd with a parallel optical cable...and we simply don't get any such audio dropouts, nor have we ever in the past year. Those tie into the needs of what the A/V receivers can support for audio input, not the HR24 output.
> 
> So there is likely more involved than simply the updated NR alone.


I don't doubt that the difference is my Denon AVR. Trouble is that I didn't have this trouble until the last NR and it was well reported that testers had audio issues (and others) with this version.

Fact is I really don't care all that much - because I can turn of DD and it works. I don't use DirecTV much in my home theatre other than football games - mostly blu-ray. That's not going to help a bunch of others and when football season starts up I'm hoping it will be fixed.

I don't expect perfection from DirecTV. In-fact I think in general they do a decent job but they do need to take a look at who is running engineering and why we have to put up with the constant fear of an 'update'.

The poor chaps that now have the 'known' audio drops hopefully can use the temporary fix of no-Dolby Digital like in my case. Annoying but at least you miss anything....

What really chaps my hide is the amount of money I pay isn't matching up with what I receive from DirecTV. Depending on what happens with Sunday Ticket this year I may my receiver problems by not having them!


----------



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

Directv should be very aware of the audio drop out issue now if they were not. I do not want this new released update whatsoever. They have all they need on my issue with them. Simply I want out of Directv if I receive firmware that again reintroduces a long past issue. 

I think most know how serious this issue gets to me, if Directv wishes to get rid of me without early termination fees as in take it or leave it...it really shows how ignorant Directv is. It is a shame, I love my dvr's and programming I receive, never late on one bill. Years of service! This sucks thats all I can say.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Mike Greer said:


> I don't doubt that the difference is my Denon AVR. Trouble is that I didn't have this trouble until the last NR and it was well reported that testers had audio issues (and others) with this version.


In the end...it needs to be addressed...even if it exists in only a portion of the customer community....at least whatever DirecTv can address on their end.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

maxlemke said:


> I read all posts on this thread hoping to see one describing the problem I am having. My video is scrambled. On some channels the video is compressed into narrow diagonal lines and on others I see small images all the same roaming around the screen. I was not able to see if I received the new software. DirecTv confirmed I had on a call.


Sorry your first post had to be about such a problem, but welcome, anyway!

Have you re-booted the DVR? Disconnected the external drive and run off the internal? Are you running video through the Denon? If so, connect directly to the TV. That'd probably be the second step, the first being making sure it's not the TV itself. There'd be other steps to try as well.

Best of luck!


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> In the end...it needs to be addressed...even if it exists in only a portion of the customer community....at least whatever DirecTv can address on their end.


It worked befor the update to the update and I'm sure it will again! But when?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Mike Greer said:


> It worked befor the update to the update and I'm sure it will again! But when?


Don't make me use the S word.....

*SOON*


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Got 0x5c8 on all 3 of my HR24-500s.

2 of them worked great on power up, with a gut feel of better response to the remote and overall speed.

1 of them came up with no audio at all. Reset fixed that, and now it is working great.

Hopefully this will hold up over time.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

I had a lot of audio dropouts and some video breakup on 59f and also it was sometimes very slow to respond. I received 5c8 several days ago and have had no audio or video problems since. My response time has also greatly improved with 5c8. I think trick play is now working as well as I have every seen it on the D* DVRs. 

I have two HR21-700s, do not use MRV because I created my own years ago with a monoprice 4x4 HDMI switch. Both 700s are connected to the internet with and ethernet cable (no DECA) and the TV in the family room has optical cables running to a Sony AV receiver and the HDMI cable from the 4x4 switch running directly to the TV. My other 3 TVs are only connected to the 4x4 switch with an HDMI cable.

I hope 5c8 continues to be a great release.


----------



## maxlemke (May 3, 2012)

Laxguy said:


> Sorry your first post had to be about such a problem, but welcome, anyway!
> 
> Have you re-booted the DVR? Disconnected the external drive and run off the internal? Are you running video through the Denon? If so, connect directly to the TV. That'd probably be the second step, the first being making sure it's not the TV itself. There'd be other steps to try as well.
> 
> Best of luck!


Yes I rebooted. I also switched the DVR to another input to the Denon with no difference.

Today I turn on my TV system and I see normal video - no problems. I try to watch a recorded program and the video problems return. I return to real time video and the problems remain.

I turn off then on DVR and the TV and and the normal video is back. Thinking the problem is the recorded content since the software release, I select on older recorded program. The problems return.

I turn off then on the DVR only. The problem is there. I turn off then on both the DVR and the TV and the problem is gone. I rewind the real time video and they play it again. No problem. My inference is that I would be watching recorded material and I wanted to test this.

I change the channel from Fox News to CNBC real time video and CNBC has the video problem.

Because I needed to turn off the TV along with the DVR to reset the problem I am deducing that something in the digital stream via the HDMI cable has "upset" the Sony BR14 TV.

I also concluded that there is a difference between some channels and others. I swithced to ABC with no problems. I switched to 355 CNBC and there is the problem again.

I may have a problem with my external Hitachi drive but since I can play video without problems via rewind, I was thinking that what was recorded prior to the software release would be bad. I selected sometime that was recorded an hour ago and the problem returns.

So what is the difference between playing a recorded program and playing a rewound portion of one?

HR21-700 DVR
Denon Receiver
Sony KDS-R70XBR2


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Sorry Mike...
> 
> But I have Dolby turned "on" at all 3 current locations...including one directly from an H25 to a Vizio HDTV via HDMI - and 2 HR24's with A/V receivers (Onkyo/Sony) - 1 with HMDI connections directly and the 2nd with a parallel optical cable...and we simply don't get any such audio dropouts, nor have we ever in the past year. Those tie into the needs of what the A/V receivers can support for audio input, not the HR24 output.
> 
> So there is likely more involved than simply the updated NR alone.


Can you post a video of it to prove it?


----------



## bobcamp1 (Nov 8, 2007)

maxlemke said:


> Yes I rebooted. I also switched the DVR to another input to the Denon with no difference.
> 
> Today I turn on my TV system and I see normal video - no problems. I try to watch a recorded program and the video problems return. I return to real time video and the problems remain.
> 
> ...


ABC is 720p. CNBC is 1080i. Others have reported problems with resolutions with this release. Are all the good channels/recordings at 720p and the bad ones at 1080i?


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

I received the s/w update 5c8 last night,, but don't see much difference from previous one, maybe i'll give it more time i guess, i do notice that playlist scroll much slower now from previous s/w which was much faster, but everything else looks the same to me, but then again i do have a HR24


----------



## MizzouTiger (Jan 10, 2007)

When changing channels using the guide or when playing back recorded programs, the HR24 in the living room, which is connected to the Toshiba TV via Denon AVR-1909, seems to loose the "synced" connection via HDMI. I have to then change inputs on the Denon and then change them back to get it to re-sync. Have never, ever, had this problem before. This has been happening all day, and the update was received over night last night. I am now restarting the HR24 to see if that fixes the problem.

Well, the restart didn't fix the problem. This is a huge issue!! Every time I change channel, either via the guide, using previous channel on the remote, or directly inputing the channel number, the TV and the HR24 loose the sync via HDMI. Next, I'm going to take the Denon out of the equation and connect the HR24 directly to the TV via HDMI.

Ok, so when I take the Denon out of the equation, and have the HR24 and the Toshiba connected directly via HDMI, I don't have a syncing issue when changing channels. I don't want to here that this is an issue with the compatibility of the Denon and the HR24. This issue has never occurred before and just started since the firmware update. THIS IS AN ISSUE THAT DIRECTV NEEDS TO FIX AND FIX NOW!!!


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I've had this now for an afternoon and evening. That is 0x05C8 for my HR24-500s.

Speed is good, although a tad slower than it was with the SDGUI, but perfectly acceptable. Remote response is excellent, with no slowness to respond and no ignoring the remote, which were issues I've been having.

Also other than no audio on one HR24 until a reset, I've had no issues with audio or video.

Overall it seems like a good upgrade. But a week or two with it will tell the real tale.


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

I had the same thing happen to me today on my HR24.



John Strk said:


> .
> However when I first checked List, I was surprised to see a message about the receiver now being authorized for Whole Home even though it's not.


----------



## Janice805 (Nov 27, 2005)

OK, double-checked my audio problem. When there's an audio dropout, if I RW and replay (as someone suggested), it's not there (most of the time). On my duplicate recordings (on a different HDDVR) the audio problem is NOT in the same place (most of the time). This all seems to vary. I just don't have the time to go to each recorder and try to research it more thoroughly. All I do know for SURE, is that this is happening ONLY since the last S/W update which I have to believe has something to do with the audio dropouts.


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

Ever since I got the update (yesterday) I cannot connect to Network Services on both of the receivers that got the update (I can connect to the internet however). Get the ole 301 error message when trying to connect to network services. Tried a reboot, reset the router, reset the router to factory defaults, .......restored defaults in network settings on dvr. Tried manual/auto config on network services. None of these attempts resolved the issue. Even connected my DVR directly to my Comcast cable modem without the router. Connected to the internet but still got the 301 network services error.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

You don't need to worry about a network services error, unless it's giving you problems in other areas.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Janice805 said:


> OK, double-checked my audio problem. When there's an audio dropout, if I RW and replay (as someone suggested), it's not there (most of the time). On my duplicate recordings (on a different HDDVR) the audio problem is NOT in the same place (most of the time). This all seems to vary. I just don't have the time to go to each recorder and try to research it more thoroughly. All I do know for SURE, is that this is happening ONLY since the last S/W update which I have to believe has something to do with the audio dropouts.


Non repeatable rules out the channel. Please see: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=204701


----------



## sore_bluto (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm getting the 720p glitch on my HR24-200. Totally ridiculous that this made it to the NR.


----------



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

Directv has phoned me this afternoon. First up ya I am angry about my issue with the audio drop outs soon to come. Secondly they are not going to halt this release, I didn't think they would anyway. The issue will go to engineering and they will look at the issue. You know I will never cancel service and my threats are just me being ticked off. My apologies to anybody I offended btw. Please do not disregard my issue as minor or its a me only issue, it is apparent it is not just me. What I am asking for is a fix quickly and not dragged out for months. Thats about enough said. Im so bummed out about this nobody knows...


----------



## retromzc (Sep 7, 2007)

gregftlaud said:


> Ever since I got the update (yesterday) I cannot connect to Network Services on both of the receivers that got the update (I can connect to the internet however). Get the ole 301 error message when trying to connect to network services. Tried a reboot, reset the router, reset the router to factory defaults, .......restored defaults in network settings on dvr. Tried manual/auto config on network services. None of these attempts resolved the issue. Even connected my DVR directly to my Comcast cable modem without the router. Connected to the internet but still got the 301 network services error.


I had one heck of a time getting network services (tv apps) to connect after the recent firmware downloaded to my HR-24-500. I still don't know what I did to finally get it working again. I was also getting the 301 error.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

upmichigan said:


> Directv has phoned me this afternoon. First up ya I am angry about my issue with the audio drop outs soon to come. Secondly they are not going to halt this release, I didn't think they would anyway. The issue will go to engineering and they will look at the issue. You know I will never cancel service and my threats are just me being ticked off. My apologies to anybody I offended btw. Please do not disregard my issue as minor or its a me only issue, it is apparent it is not just me. What I am asking for is a fix quickly and not dragged out for months. Thats about enough said. Im so bummed out about this nobody knows...


http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=204701


----------



## MizzouTiger (Jan 10, 2007)

MizzouTiger said:


> When changing channels using the guide or when playing back recorded programs, the HR24 in the living room, which is connected to the Toshiba TV via Denon AVR-1909, seems to loose the "synced" connection via HDMI. I have to then change inputs on the Denon and then change them back to get it to re-sync. Have never, ever, had this problem before. This has been happening all day, and the update was received over night last night. I am now restarting the HR24 to see if that fixes the problem.
> 
> Well, the restart didn't fix the problem. This is a huge issue!! Every time I change channel, either via the guide, using previous channel on the remote, or directly inputing the channel number, the TV and the HR24 loose the sync via HDMI. Next, I'm going to take the Denon out of the equation and connect the HR24 directly to the TV via HDMI.
> 
> Ok, so when I take the Denon out of the equation, and have the HR24 and the Toshiba connected directly via HDMI, I don't have a syncing issue when changing channels. I don't want to here that this is an issue with the compatibility of the Denon and the HR24. This issue has never occurred before and just started since the firmware update. THIS IS AN ISSUE THAT DIRECTV NEEDS TO FIX AND FIX NOW!!!


Well, while I have not seen anyone else here reporting this issue, I have found others that are on that have posted on DirecTv's forum. It appears to mainly be an issue with the HR24 receivers. I sure hope DirecTv recognizes that this is a real issue and addresses it soon.


----------



## MizzouTiger (Jan 10, 2007)

Well, I just forced a download and reverted back to 059E and guess what -- no HDMI handshake issue!!! That tells me it is definitely an issue with the new software. Hopefully, this gets fixed quickly!!


----------



## cariera (Oct 27, 2006)

My experience with 0x5c9:

JVC Projector connected through a Denon 3808CI, fed by a HR21/100. Legacy system (no SWM), BBCs on. As of 04/30/12 no problems changing the channels, however when I went to watch on 05/03/12, I would lose the picture (and sound) when changing channels it and wouldn't come back.

HDMI indicator would go disappear from the Denon display. I could get the picture back by switching inputs away from and back to the HR21.

Changed the HDMI cable between the HR21 and the Denon: same result
Connected the JVC to the HR21 directly: same result.
Replaced the BBCs: same result

Connected my HR23/700 (software upgrade 0x5c9) - BBCs not necessary and voila - I can change channels w/o losing the picture. Interesting 2 different receivers, same software and one doesn't have the handshake issues.

Connected my neighbor's HR24 (software 0x5c8) - No issues, but I didn't expected any since I didn't have issues on the HR21 until the 05/02 software upgrade.

Looks like a call to the Mothership tomorrow to see what they can do.


----------



## onan38 (Jul 17, 2008)

MizzouTiger said:


> Well, I just forced a download and reverted back to 059E and guess what -- no HDMI handshake issue!!! That tells me it is definitely an issue with the new software. Hopefully, this gets fixed quickly!!


+1 Same here HR21-100


----------



## tag (Mar 18, 2010)

HR23-700. If I switch from an HD (1080i) station to SD (480i) then the image becomes scrambled on my Samsung UN46D8000 (through an Onkyo TX-NR709) via HDMI. Power cycling either the TV or DVR restores the image. If I set the Native option to off in settings, I can change channels just fine with no scrambling. Never had this issue for the 8 months I've had the TV until I got the software update on 5/2.

Called D* and they are sure it is because my dishes aren't aligned. :nono2:

I'm with everyone else. How the heck did they release this code?

For the other user who had issue switching channels do you have Native on or off? If it is on, try off until they fix this.


----------



## cariera (Oct 27, 2006)

tag said:


> For the other user who had issue switching channels do you have Native on or off? If it is on, try off until they fix this.


Native off/settings have not changed. The only variable in the equation was the download of 0x5c9


----------



## Rtm (Oct 18, 2011)

Why is my HR24-100 redownloading this new firmware it already received by itself the other night? I'm trying to use my ****ing nomad


----------



## sd72667 (Aug 25, 2008)

Rtm said:


> Why is my HR24-100 redownloading this new firmware it already received by itself the other night? I'm trying to use my ****ing nomad


My HR-24 is also downloading again. I already received the update a couple days ago. Is it another update to fix the update from the other day? I'm confused.


----------



## californiasun (Feb 28, 2012)

My HR23-700 is currently downloading new software right now, as well. This will be a software upgrade for the second time this week-- after I'd just received the 0x05C9 update a few days ago, and now it seems to indicate that it is downloading (05CB), at least that's what I can ascertain at the moment, as it is still on a blue screen, but that's what I'm gathering from right by where it says new software found. 

I didn't seemingly have an issue with the last upgrade, while most others seem to note difficulties. I hope that this current upgrade doesn't cause me any/all of the difficulties all of you are noting. Yikes. Fingers crossed.


----------



## samthegam (Dec 11, 2011)

My HR24-500 is downloading 05CB as we speak. I was watching tv when I was prompted to do the download. I previously had 05C8


----------



## scott0702 (Nov 25, 2006)

They must be pushing an update. All my HD DVR's are getting it now.


----------



## californiasun (Feb 28, 2012)

It would seem my Pandora function in my extras has been removed... Is it possible it will just take a few minutes for it to return, or, is it conceivably possible they would have shifted me back to software where it's not included? 

None of the other boxes in my home have switched over yet, so I have no cross reference at the moment.


----------



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

Give it some time, maybe a few hrs at most and Pandora should be back.


----------



## samthegam (Dec 11, 2011)

californiasun said:


> It would seem my Pandora function in my extras has been removed... Is it possible it will just take a few minutes for it to return, or, is it conceivably possible they would have shifted me back to software where it's not included?
> 
> None of the other boxes in my home have switched over yet, so I have no cross reference at the moment.


Pandora & YouTube is missing here too. Hopefully, they will show up on their own.


----------



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

Whatever is going on with another release is a good sign. A lot of my discussion with Directv yesterday I did not divulge. At any rate any effort from others other than my own is most appreciated and sincere thanks!


----------



## californiasun (Feb 28, 2012)

upmichigan said:


> Give it some time, maybe a few hrs at most and Pandora should be back.


Thank you so much for the tip. I'll do so.



> Pandora & YouTube is missing here too. Hopefully, they will show up on their own.


I forgot about YouTube, but good catch on your part noticing that, it's not showing up for me, either. You're right.

I think I'm just going to take upmichigan's advice on the whole, and just leave all of it be for now. The more I browse, the more I see, it's also saying there are only two programs scheduled in the to-do-list (which is wholly inaccurate), and the guide is oddly/spottily populated, the whole home function is acting wonky... So, giving it time, in general, seems for the best, at this point.

Thanks again for the tip of just giving it time.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

californiasun said:


> Thanks again for the tip of just giving it time.


Good advice to follow.


----------



## billt1111 (Aug 16, 2006)

05cb downloaded last night. No pandora or utube but it said I had no internet. Went to network and had to start the setup again and it found the internet. Went back to extras and it was 'initializing' the TV apps and pandora and utube still not displayed. 1 hour later same thing. Patiently waiting.


----------



## seangh (Feb 5, 2008)

Oh Boy, no Pandora or Youtube for me too - My 1 year grand daughter is not going to be happy about not being able to watch her Sesame Street clips on the big flat screen.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

billt1111 said:


> 05cb downloaded last night. No pandora or utube but it said I had no internet. Went to network and had to start the setup again and it found the internet. Went back to extras and it was 'initializing' the TV apps and pandora and utube still not displayed. 1 hour later same thing. Patiently waiting.


It takes time for some of these things to reload after a software upgrade. If Pandora and YouTube don't return in 24 hrs try reseting your receiver.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> It takes time for some of these things to reload after a software upgrade. If Pandora and YouTube don't return in 24 hrs try reseting your receiver.


I was actually expecting to see those things missing when my units got 5C8, but they weren't.

But reading in this thread brings up the issue of why are all 3 of my HR24-500s working great after the update with no issues at all after the initial no audio on one, and others are having some issues? Some seemingly pretty bad.

And I was having what I considered serious remote response (or lack of) issues with mine, some audio glitches (not serious, just noticeable) and overall not all that fast. The update fixed all my issues.


----------



## MizzouTiger (Jan 10, 2007)

It does indeed look like they pushed an update of 05cb overnight last night to correct the issues they were having including the HDMI handshake issue I was having between my HR24 and my Denon receiver. Everything appears to be working correctly now!! Thank you DirecTv for listening to us and responding so quickly. I really appreciate it!!


----------



## californiasun (Feb 28, 2012)

My box has now had hours, and... I still have no YouTube, no Pandora, my apps don't work and I get some 301 error, yet, it says my box is networked, and I have Internet connected per the settings, and this is confirmed by the fact the whole home feature is now working. 

Also, my to-do-list and my guide among other things are still not restored, and I have already missed recording(s), etc. 

It's never taken my features this long to come back after any software upgrade before. Although, I did see someone note the amount of time I'm supposed to wait for any of the functions to restore may be 24 hours? 

Which, if accurate, thanks so much for the tip, but I do have to say-- is a little excessive on Directv's part, given they've messed up my scheduler and guide functions... I'd understand if that was merely on an extra or two or three, or hey, four (YouTube, Pandora, Apps, My DirecTV)... oh wait. Lol. 

But messing with the ability of a simple yet vital function like recordings/guide and potentially needing 24 hours for that to restore... is rather inconvenient. 

I can't even manually record the shows that should be recording in the short term by checking my series manager (which has 0 upcoming recordings by nearly every thing in my series manager, which is inaccurate) and then going off to try to manually hit record, due to the fact that the guide is not really populated, at all. And this is an issue on more than one box in my home, on more than one model. 

And, quite honestly, the 0x05C9 update a few days ago was working incredibly for me on the boxes it was installed on, all of the functions, guide, extras were available, worked, and were quick-- and this (05CB) thing seems slightly trainwreckish so far, as I literally have no extras or functions any longer, not to mention this whole... my recordings issue. 

Slightly or more like, really irritating when they fix something that was not broken for some customers and break it-- particularly on a weekend, but I'm willing to be totally patient and understanding about the extras, but I'm going to have to call them if my ability to record/to-do-list/series manager/guide situation doesn't get rectified sooner than later, however, because that's a crazy broken function, in my opinion. I need my DVR(s) to record.

Given that some people have noted the "give it time" approach... does that mean I should not try to do a reset at this point? Thanks again for the tips and patience, everyone.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Got 5cb this morning on all my 24's, Pandora and Utube up, by TVApps are not, still initializing on all 5 of my 24's.


----------



## cariera (Oct 27, 2006)

0x5cb:

Resolved handshake issues with Denon receiver when changing channels.

You Tube works

Pandora: had to sign up again @ website.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

californiasun said:


> My box has now had hours, and... I still have no YouTube, no Pandora, my apps don't work and I get some 301 error, yet, it says my box is networked, and I have Internet connected per the settings, and this is confirmed by the fact the whole home feature is now working.
> 
> Also, my to-do-list and my guide among other things are still not restored, and I have already missed recording(s), etc.
> 
> ...


Try 2 menu reboots within 30 minutes of each other. This will flush your guide data causing it to be rebuilt. This has also worked for several people in the past to get their Pandora and Youtube back.


----------



## Rtm (Oct 18, 2011)

Still having non-repeatable(audio is there when rewinding and playing) audio dropout on local HD channels.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Under the circumstances,* I *would do a re-set, but I cannot guarantee the outcome....

Edit: Agree with Runner- flushing the guide is an even better idea, and will take only twenty minutes longer. Then do not try to load apps until tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## californiasun (Feb 28, 2012)

RunnerFL said:


> Try 2 menu reboots within 30 minutes of each other. This will flush your guide data causing it to be rebuilt. This has also worked for several people in the past to get their Pandora and Youtube back.


Thanks so much for the tip. I will start that process now. I wasn't sure the best course of action to try and take... if I should reset, and/or whether it be the red button, the plug, or what. I'll do two menu resets, as you've suggested in that time frame.

Thanks, Laxguy. Will do. Thanks for the tip on the apps, too.


----------



## riphamilton (Dec 20, 2011)

i have an hr34 paired with an h25-500.... on the h25, i forced 05CB last night. now redh is reporting that a more current firmware, 8502, was pushed between 5-9am eastern.... that lack of hex numbering probably means 8502 is experimental, right?


----------



## jcwest (May 3, 2006)

H21-100 report# 20120505-468F

Got 45cb update last night and get<301> error when trying to use TV Apps.
MRV works great.

J C

TV Apps working like normal this A.M.


----------



## californiasun (Feb 28, 2012)

*RunnerFL and Laxguy-* Thanks to both of you, once again. Your suggestions worked perfectly. Menu reboot x2, had no hiccups, everything restored-- good as new.

Per the suggestion, I haven't tried to load my apps, so I can't comment on that, but they are visible in the extras section once again, so that's fine, I presume in 24 hours, they'll be functional when I do try them.

Guide, series manager functions, to-do-list, Whole Home, Pandora, YouTube, etc. are all back and working properly and quickly.

Only note I would make, it seems as part of the software upgrade, that the Pandora interface and/or functionality, etc. was tweaked some.

I'm pretty ignorant on what they're tweaking on that front, but just, aesthetically/functionally, it seems almost as if they rolled it back to the version I had one or two software updates prior.

Everything that the 05C9 upgrade exhibited in changes in regards to Pandora-- for instance, the changes made to the info status when in DirecTV mode like the exit Pandora capability they added to the info in TV mode, etc., and things like the song status/time bar with the switch to tv prompts above it, and how the red button worked, and how you exit, the ability to fast forward the tv without switching functions that was added, and all else seems to have been stripped or rolled back to the more initial premise, but, again, maybe there are other improvements/issues and it's difficult to tell by looking at it. Interesting.

Anyway, thanks again.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

californiasun said:


> Per the suggestion, I haven't tried to load my apps, so I can't comment on that, but they are visible in the extras section once again, so that's fine, I presume in 24 hours, they'll be functional when I do try them.


I read another post where TVApps are being rewritten or reworked or some such thing, and during the conversion (at DirecTv) they may not be available, which might be the reason, rather than the software upgrade.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

californiasun said:


> Anyway, thanks again.


You're welcome, glad it worked out for you.


----------



## californiasun (Feb 28, 2012)

Davenlr said:


> I read another post where TVApps are being rewritten or reworked or some such thing, and during the conversion (at DirecTv) they may not be available, which might be the reason, rather than the software upgrade.


Interesting. Good to know. I've had issues with the apps on just about every receiver/model in our home at some point, just inconsistency in whether they will load or not, but, the error code associated with the update last night is a new one for me, so what you're saying makes a lot of sense. Thanks for the heads up on what may be at play in this instance.


----------



## frapnitz (Nov 20, 2008)

Received OX5c8 last week, and then got OX5cb last night.....is this some type of "hot-fix" 

I notice that it did torque around my screen resolution and did go from 16:9 to 4:3. It also did the normal amount of mucking-about with the Guide and To Do list (which is normally brought back into sync within 24-hours). 

Confused the snot out of this old geezer until I saw that there was another download last night.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

frapnitz said:


> Received OX5c8 last week, and then got OX5cb last night.....is this some type of "hot-fix"
> 
> I notice that it did torque around my screen resolution and did go from 16:9 to 4:3. It also did the normal amount of mucking-about with the Guide and To Do list (which is normally brought back into sync within 24-hours).
> 
> Confused the snot out of this old geezer until I saw that there was another download last night.


Yes it was a hotfix because of the glitches in video and audio some were seeing.

I too got the 0x5CB last night over my 0x5C8. I was seeing perfect operation after 5C8, but now I'm seeing a little of the remote ignoring, much shorter periods of delay, and much less often, but still there.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 19, 2006)

Our receivers got the update this morning from the 0x5Ca update that was shown on there last week and the two that had external HDs on them somehow "lost" the externals and reverted to the internal HDs.

My grandparents, not very technically savvy, were wondering why their tennis and poker after dark were gone, thinking they had accidentally deleted the folder(s) by mistake, when in fact the receiver stopped seeing the HD upon the software update this morning. Thankfully I caught it in time and rebooted the receiver (by unplugging it, waiting a few seconds, and plugging it back in, which is necessary when dealing with external HDs) and got the external back up and into view.

This is getting really frustrating though, especially constantly haveing to redo our playlist sorting on all four receivers in the house _after every software push_. Don't these blasted software engineers get that what is "easy" for them to troubleshoot isn't easy at all for many that aren't technically inclined, such as older people like my grandparents? And now we have to watch for the external HDs "disappearing" each time a software push is done.

And to add salt to the wound, we _still_ can't stream any of the MLB EI games between receivers. We have to record them on the receiver that they'll be watched on (the living room), because otherwise we get the fun error "Playback failed: No audio or video packets received from server." It used to be we could reset the receiver and it would fix it for that one day's recordings but it would fail again on subsequent recordings - now even that doesn't work.

I made a mention of the MLB EI streaming issue in the MLB EI thread, but for some reason I got no response and all I see going on in that thread is people bashing each other left and right. The moderators really need to clean up that sort of stuff over there and start actually...moderating, because the "please don't discuss each other" posts aren't working and the thread has degenerated greatly (thus people like myself who may be having issues and are seeking help get lost in the bruehaha).


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Playing a bit of a devils advocate....technology challenged users generally don't have external drives connected. I think it is still considered an unsupported feature.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 19, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> Playing a bit of a devils advocate....technology challenged users generally don't have external drives connected. I think it is still considered an unsupported feature.


I'm the one that installed the external drives. I'm basically the tech support for my grandparents, and make the user experience as pleasant as possible for them.

Unsupported or not, the software pushes shouldn't be causing the external to not be seen, nor should it be wiping our List preferences every time a new version comes out. It gets very annoying to have to reset all of the sorting preferences, not to mention the hit and miss "chance" of losing one's TV/Display settings such as aspect ratio, resolution, etc (I've lost those three times so far this year with the software updates).

And until DTV gets off their asses and put in larger (2 TB) HDs for their HD-DVRs, users that require a lot of space such as my grandparents (who record nearly 70 individual series (sports included in that) on a constant basis, will need to use the external SATA enclosure method of obtaining the space. Believe me, I wish we didn't have to do that, but DTV is still resting on their laurels and refusing to catch up to current space requirements.


----------



## utbronco (Dec 26, 2007)

I noticed yesterday a new release had been downloaded to my three HR24-500s, it was 0x5cb. I knew something was up because I have lost my sound effects, you know when you're using the remote to navigate, I've always had sound effects on "medium". No sound, none of the receivers. I changed the settings to off and then back to medium but nothing.

I have also noticed my TV Apps is still initializing this morning over 24 hours after the release installed.

Just thought I would add to the conversation!!


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Add me to the TVApps not working list, get still initializing. If I do the network services test get error 301 unable to start. I've tried a reboot and still no go.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

HR24-500 version 05CB
While ending a recording and viewing the playlist, it was too garbled to see anything.
All menu/GUI choices were the same.
Used the exit/hold option to change resolution, so I could send this report: 20120506-31C0

Cycling resolutions has "cleared" this before, so I knew how to be able to see the menu to send a report.


----------



## e4123 (Jan 31, 2011)

Tv Apps have been initializing (301)
"show posters" missing from My Directv display
Cast & Crew detailed information (photos, bdays, etc.,) missing

Nice job of QA testing DirecTV.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

e4123 said:


> Nice job of QA testing DirecTV.


Thanks for your approval.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

We've been told that the TVApps errors are somewhat to be expected right now. And extended guide data always takes a bit to download.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

"e4123" said:


> "show posters" missing from My Directv display
> Cast & Crew detailed information (photos, bdays, etc.,) missing
> 
> Nice job of QA testing DirecTV.


it can take a couple days for those to show back up after a download that flushes the guide. If they're not back tomorrow I'd recommend doing a reboot to recover the .


----------



## djrobx (Jan 27, 2009)

> It does indeed look like they pushed an update of 05cb overnight last night to correct the issues they were having including the HDMI handshake issue I was having between my HR24 and my Denon receiver. Everything appears to be working correctly now!! Thank you DirecTv for listening to us and responding so quickly. I really appreciate it!!


I'm less than impressed that 5C8 was released with such an obvious bug.  But, I'm happy that it's fixed.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

But for us that didn't have any issues at all with 5C8, 5CB was a slight step backward.

Nothing earth shattering.

And with the TVapps not working at the moment, I'm tickled to see them not work. Now to get a few other non-video, or poor video related items out of there!


----------



## jes (Apr 21, 2007)

*HR20-100* 
*Firmware:* NR 0x5c8
*Report #* 20120506-1C77
*Issue:* 37+ secs to update a Guide page when an ad banner is on the page.
When guide is up and a random page is displayed, I pressed 3 0 6 [ENTER]. It took 37+ secs to display the page shown correctly. Notice the program description does not match the highlighted program. Scrolling down channels it OK unless you scroll into the ad banner, then it's another 37+ secs...


----------



## retromzc (Sep 7, 2007)

Fwiw, tv apps and posters started working again last night on my HR24-500 receiver.


----------



## Rob Dawn (Jan 11, 2006)

Am I the only one having this problem with the new release (5cb on HR24):

When fast forwarding a recording, when we get to the end, the Yes/No Delete options come up for a split second, but before we can pick Yes, the next recording up in the Now Playing List starts playing!!

Very strange and annoying!!
Rob


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Rob Dawn said:


> Am I the only one having this problem with the new release (5cb on HR24):
> 
> When fast forwarding a recording, when we get to the end, the Yes/No Delete options come up for a split second, but before we can pick Yes, the next recording up in the Now Playing List starts playing!!
> 
> ...


It sounds like you're using Group Play. If you hit play while on the folder it will start playing the oldest episode (IIRC, the oldest unwatched episode). When it gets to the end it will automatically stop the one you're watching and start the next episode.

Could you have hit play on the folder instead of an episode?

Mike


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

My Pandora and YouTube working fine, but TVApps are dead since 0x5cb early Sat morning, the dreaded 301 error. Had several weather related outages (reboots) yesterday, but system tests all pass.


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

While watching live TV last night & utilizing both tuners, the status bar for both programs was complete & orange as though it had been recorded and the entire program was available.
HR20-100


----------



## Rob Dawn (Jan 11, 2006)

Mike Bertelson said:


> It sounds like you're using Group Play. If you hit play while on the folder it will start playing the oldest episode (IIRC, the oldest unwatched episode). When it gets to the end it will automatically stop the one you're watching and start the next episode.
> 
> Could you have hit play on the folder instead of an episode?
> Mike


That might be what happened! Because I didn't have the issue last night.

Thanks Mike!


----------



## sbelmont (Aug 5, 2007)

Received the latest update on my HR24 on Friday, which wasn't having any issues, but so far have not seen it on either of my HR20's, both of which have been having HDMI handshake issues with my AV system since the previous update.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

HR24-200
0x5c8

Issue: Sporadic problems with 30sec skip. Sometimes when hitting 30sec skip during commercials, the scrub bar jumps all the way to the end of the recording and the question pops up if you want to delete said recording or not. I was a witness to this numerous times and no, the video was not paused, it was just successions of 30skip.

Issue 2: Some local advertisements on networks like Bravo for example are not skippable at all. 30sec skip maybe jumps 2 or 3 frames, and at 29.9 fps you pretty much get nowhere. You have to go into regular fast forward mode to get past these issues.

Issue 3: The channel banner has a semi-transparent fade to it and it's been like that for weeks. Clearing NVRAM does not fix it. It really doesn't bother me so I haven't rebooted (as you can see by the date in the corner)


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## jes (Apr 21, 2007)

*HR20-100* 
*Firmware:* NR 0x5c8
*Report #* 20120508-1A06 (#3, server), 20120508-2B58 (#1, client)
*Issue:* No playback from Playlist local or MRV. HR20 (server) is recording 1 program.

from remote (#1), MRV, tried 3 different HD programs, including currently recording show, no video, no audio. only progress bar. SD shows work OK.
from local (#3), tried 2 previously recorded HD programs, no video, no audio. only progress bar.
from local, tried currently recording HD show. Plays current show at approximately live time pointer. Will scan forward & backward, but speed of scan is not correct. Progress bar moves as if it's really doing what you're asking, but can't ever get to "real" time pointer. Can't start show from beginning, even when progress bar says 0.
after recording completed, the just completed recording now also shows no video, no audio. only progress bar.
after server reboot, server (#3) OK, but client still won't play remote HD shows. Client doesn't play local Playlist, D* HD shows, but plays OTA HD shows.  Is D* playing with HDCP? :nono:

Other Whole-Home clients play same shows OK...

Conclusion: 

Recently recorded HD shows via D* would not play local or remote on 2 HR20s. 
Recently recorded OTA HD and SD shows played OK.
No HDCP or HDMI warnings were displayed, video was black w/o audio, on HDMI, component & composite outputs.
"live TV" OK
soft reboot of the 2 HR20s fixed the problem.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

> Issue: Sporadic problems with 30sec skip. Sometimes when hitting 30sec skip during commercials, the scrub bar jumps all the way to the end of the recording and the question pops up if you want to delete said recording or not. I was a witness to this numerous times and no, the video was not paused, it was just successions of 30skip


I have the same problem if I hit the 30sec skip too fast or hold it down. The same thing happens when backing up if you hit it too fast or hold it down, it will skip to the begining of the program. I think its a feature


----------



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

It is fair to say we are staying with 0x59e for the HR24's for now. And nothing new in sight for our next fine release. It really is something that there is not one peep about what I just pointed out...I personally don't like games and especially this one. 

I will be on this and every firmware release that comes down the pike. I know just the right guy to call. Nobody needs to just take it and do nothing...do something about it!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

bpratt said:


> I have the same problem if I hit the 30sec skip too fast or hold it down. The same thing happens when backing up if you hit it too fast or hold it down, it will skip to the begining of the program. I think its a feature


It is a feature, and an excellent one! Dunno about too fast, but too long will indeed invoke zip to the end.

Some may not realize that holding down the FF arrow will take you to the next tick on the progress bar, the reverse being true of the RW button.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Laxguy said:


> It is a feature, and an excellent one! Dunno about too fast, but too long will indeed invoke zip to the end.
> 
> Some may not realize that holding down the FF arrow will take you to the next tick on the progress bar, the reverse being true of the RW button.


I think its a bug. Yeah I know about holding FF arrow or REV arrow to take you to the next tick. I mean why would you want to go to the end... just to make the "Delete, Keep ?" box come up? Just exit out and delete it from the playlist if you want to delete it. I could understand a shortcut to skipping to the BEGINNING but not to the end (I mean its the end... its over... what do you want there, theres nothing more to watch, shows done!) Anyway it happens to both the Wife and I. Neither of us are ever holding down the skip. We push, push, push, push, push, push it!

Skip to tick works great. Unless the half hour program is 29 minutes or less and you don't even get a halfway tick mark! (cough cough Tosh.0).

Anyway its just one of those annoyances that makes me wish the FCC opened up access like they did with Cable providers. Then we could build a media center 7 box with a 6 tuner DirecTV card in it and get fast performance and use media center extenders / xbox at secondary sets.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

cypherx said:


> I think its a bug. Yeah I know about holding FF arrow or REV arrow to take you to the next tick. I mean why would you want to go to the end... just to make the "Delete, Keep ?" box come up? Just exit out and delete it from the playlist if you want to delete it.


Sometimes I do that exact thing. Having several ways to accomplish the same task works well for me. 
If you're constantly hitting the end without meaning to, perhaps that key is sticking a tad. Have another remote to try?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

upmichigan said:


> It is fair to say we are staying with 0x59e for the HR24's for now. And nothing new in sight for our next fine release. It really is something that there is not one peep about what I just pointed out...I personally don't like games and especially this one.
> 
> I will be on this and every firmware release that comes down the pike. I know just the right guy to call. Nobody needs to just take it and do nothing...do something about it!


Huh? I've read your post 4 times and it still makes absolutely no sense.


----------



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

Im just venting...same ol. Although they have been running the old firmware all week so far and it seems the last two latest versions are not in NR status. So whats with that?


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

"Laxguy" said:


> Sometimes I do that exact thing. Having several ways to accomplish the same task works well for me.
> If you're constantly hitting the end without meaning to, perhaps that key is sticking a tad. Have another remote to try?


Having more than one way to do something is fine. Maybe they should just change the delay so you have to hold it longer? Or maybe only make it jump if it's in 30SLIP mode? Or maybe make another key do it since this one is so important to transport control. A colored button? Press and hold dash?

Good suggestion about the remote. I'm going to experiment with that. It's the RF remote. My other two are IR only... But I could clean the buttons out first. It's the heaviest used remote after all.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid (Jul 19, 2009)

I don't see any reports from HR22 users, any of you have issues with it?

Also when is Michigan supposed to get it?


----------



## jes (Apr 21, 2007)

upmichigan said:


> Im just venting...same ol. Although they have been running the old firmware all week so far and it seems the last two latest versions are not in NR status. So whats with that?


!rolling good luck finding the anyone that really knows that will admit to that...


----------



## lyradd (Mar 20, 2006)

Coca Cola Kid said:


> I don't see any reports from HR22 users, any of you have issues with it?


My HR24-500 got the 0x5cb update on 5/5. I have two HR 22-100's and neither of them have gotten the update so far.


----------



## jes (Apr 21, 2007)

*HR20-100* 
*Firmware:* NR 0x5c8
*Report #* 20120510-347E (#1), 20120510-1CCE (#3)
*Issue:* Way too similar to the failure of 2 nights ago, even to the time it occurred. The slight difference was tonight I was getting no data packets received.

Other Whole-Home clients play same shows OK...

soft rebooted #3, RBR #1 because I got tired if staring at the hung screen.  Reboot of the 2 HR20s fixed the problem.

So I can't help but wonder again:
Is D* playing/experimenting with HDCP? :nono:


----------



## kiknwing (Jun 24, 2009)

cypherx said:


> HR24-200
> 0x5c8
> Issue 3: The channel banner has a semi-transparent fade to it and it's been like that for weeks. Clearing NVRAM does not fix it. It really doesn't bother me so I haven't rebooted (as you can see by the date in the corner)
> 
> ...


Report #: 20120511-1353
HR22-100 (0x5cb)

Same problem as described above.


----------



## skyboysea (Nov 1, 2002)

cypherx said:


> Issue 3: The channel banner has a semi-transparent fade to it and it's been like that for weeks. Clearing NVRAM does not fix it. It really doesn't bother me so I haven't rebooted (as you can see by the date in the corner)


I had the same problem with 59E just before the new FW was downloaded.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

"skyboysea" said:


> I had the same problem with 59E just before the new FW was downloaded.


Hmm today I notice the banner looks correct. Checked the info and I'm still on 5c8.

It fixed itself I guess. Unless they rebooted it... Who knows.


----------



## jacinkcmo (Jan 21, 2012)

My H21-200 received an update 2 weeks ago that actually restored Prev Channel function while in the guide. Then a week later another new update was downloaded and that function was again disabled.


----------



## underlord2 (Dec 1, 2006)

HR24-500
0x059e (still with the old software, seems Michigan/est gets software rather late)

Michigan Area 48111 zip code.

Problem: Started in feburary.. so have to reset receiver every day or every other day when I try to turn to locals or channels surrounding the SyFy channel and it takes the screen 25+ seconds for an image to come up. Especially worse when you record on the locals while watching SyFy then trying to go to channel 2 (local fox affiliate).

Things I've tried: double red door button reset, nvram reset, turning off scrolling and changing native scrolling.

Sat Test also passed and my signals are past 90 as well.

Either going to wait for the next software update (last one was in feb) or try to have the box replaced, it's getting ridiculous.


----------



## Rtm (Oct 18, 2011)

What happened why did the old release thread get combined with the new with the old thread?

And is 05CD going to be rolled out to HR24-100 because that's what's in the stream I just 02468'd as my 24 has being acting completely ass backwards the past couple days I was out of town since 5/8ish which was right after 05cb downloaded


----------



## rehaz1 (Mar 21, 2006)

Rtm said:


> What happened why did the old release thread get combined with the new with the old thread?
> 
> And is 05CD going to be rolled out to HR24-100 because that's what's in the stream I just 02468'd as my 24 has being acting completely ass backwards the past couple days I was out of town since 5/8ish which was right after 05cb downloaded


I got the 05CD on my HR24-100 this morning


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

And with that... I'll close this thread and open a new one.


----------

